# how to check if stolen iBook?



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I've got a line on an iBook G4 for a really good price. How do i make sure it isn't stolen. he gave me the SN and said he'd be surprised if it was stolen. he somehow eneded up with it, didn't get into the story but he works with PCs. Is there a website that tracks SNs?


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure on this however unless its supercheap (ie below 600) it probably isn't stolen. Most iBooks now are worth 800$ or less.

Another possible indicator is whether the power adapter comes with it (if it does, is it new?), does it have the proper install CDs (either jaguar or panther), or maybe even the box (not everyone keeps these though).


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

it's $400. 

descrip:
iBook G4 1.2, 256 MB. Nice laptop wireless network card, network card, modem 2x USB, firewire, other connections, battery charger, OS X, various programs, DVD ROM, CD writer, works great. 

He didn't know how to find out processor, RAM, etc. Not sure why he's charging for so cheap, my first thought stolen, second he doesn't know value.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

hmmm, iffy I think. Still, he may just want to get rid of it or maybe selling it for someone else or whatever. If he has the disks, powersupply and the like its probably legit...and a very good price.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I just called the local police and they say they can't assist in this matter at all. on my own i guess. I did search an online registry of serial numbers and nothing came up. googled the area for stolen iBooks and nothing seen.

oh and he says the OS needs to be reinstalled to bypass passwords. does that actually work?


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

darkscot said:


> oh and he says the OS needs to be reinstalled to bypass passwords. does that actually work?


I believe so yes...although a apple tech can do it as well. I had one bypass my passwords when I had to get my HD replaced (he copied most of the drive directly).


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for your advice, Strimkind! (and the Suzuki link!)

the seller says they can't get hold of original owner to get the admin password. it all sounds so crooked. wish the police were more helpful.

so reinstalling OS would bypass all admin?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

darkscot said:


> thanks for your advice, Strimkind! (and the Suzuki link!)
> 
> the seller says they can't get hold of original owner to get the admin password. it all sounds so crooked. wish the police were more helpful.
> 
> so reinstalling OS would bypass all admin?


Booting with the OSX CD allows you to reset the admin password.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thnaks, and if original CD not available? how bout booting via target firewire?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Is it a local deal?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

yes it is moonsocket


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

That makes it a little easier. No ads in any news papers about stolen computers? You could always check with apple too.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i'm pretty sure apple doesn't keep track of the serial numbers for stolen. could be wrong tho.

no news i could find in media.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Once you reset the password, you can see if there's any identifying information.

Of course, nothing stops the previous owner from saying "Oh, yeah, somebody stole that from me!" when contacted. Once they do, you'll be compelled to return the item, or face being in possession of stolen goods.

If that happens, I would at that point tell them you're contacting the police--who have already, it appears, refused to look for any police reports of stolen iBooks.

Or, you could just reformat the drive and be done with it. Except that if the iBook belonged to any of us, we'd be wanting you to reset the password and check for identifying information.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Does this person work at a computer shop?

I once got a good deal on an iBook from a pc user who wanted to try Apple hardware. He didnt like it and let it go for a song. He worked in a shop so he probably also got a good deal on it.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i'll definitely look for identity. 

Anyone: can I reset password by booting from firewire target mode?

Not sure where he works but he works with computers. I've got local "investigators" lookign into it ;P


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm selling my g/f's base model iBook for $550 (she has my upgraded model) after some negotiation, I don't think I would ever let it go for $400 though.

The only reason I'm selling it is because 1. I really don't need a portable anymore, 2. I need RRSP money.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

This sounds like a PC guy who has no idea of Apple resale value and is going by what PCs sell for. If it is stolen there is virtually no way to find out. For $400 I would take the chance and make sure you get his name and number if it ever comes up and the police ask you about it you can point then to him.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Or, you could just reformat the drive and be done with it. Except that if the iBook belonged to any of us, we'd be wanting you to reset the password and check for identifying information.


I think that if the iBook belonged to anyone here, and they planned to sell it, the drive would have been wiped with the "write 0s to every sector 7 times" secure erase function first.

If there is data on it, the seller/original owner is very foolish, or it is stolen. 


On the other hand, you have obviously done a fair bit of due diligence, and if the police won't offer any help there is not much else you can do.

I'd go for it.

Z.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Here a little app called Coconut IdentityCard...

http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutidentitycard/index.html

It has a section that allows you to reference your Mac or iPod's serial number against a known database of stolen ones.
It also tells you where and when your machine was made.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Don't forget that if the firmware password is set you will not be able to boot from the install disc or an external drive. That will open another kettle of fish for you.

s.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

JPL said:


> and make sure you get his name and number if it ever comes up and the police ask you about it you can point then to him.


And get a look at his driver's license - that it matches his name, address and his picture.

Have you tried the Serial # in Apple database to see that that serial # belongs to an iBook with the same config. You can't really check if a computer with a certain serial # is stolen.

Why doesn't he reinstall the OS and reset the password before sale? Doesn't he know the password? He is going to start it up and show you it's working, right? So if he does that he'll need to know the password.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

it's all moot now. someone grabbed it just before I. then my "investigators" told me it was probably legit - and that seller was cashing everything in for drugs. at least i didn't help that habit.


----------

